# Rückreise vom Gardasee/Roveretto mnit Zug



## kostolany (26. April 2005)

Hallo,

ich weiß, zu diesem Thema gibt es schon einiges im Board, war alles aber irgendwie nicht so ergiebig.

Wir wollen mit dem Zug von Roveretto zurück nach München bzw.m weiter nach Stuttgart. Bezgl. der Radmitnahme habe ich noch eine Frage, da es hier wohl sehr unterschiedliche Erfahrungen hinsichtlich der Mitnahme gibt. Die einen Schreiben, die Schaffner in Roveretto machen einen Aufstand wenn einer mit Rad kommt, die anderen hatten überhaupt keine Proleme.

1. Wo bucht man am besten ?`In D'land direkt bei der Bahn, kann man hier die Radmitnahme ab Roveretto mitbuchen ?

2. Ist es günstiger, in D'land ab Brenner zu buchen und die Strecke Roveretto - Brenner vor Ort in Roveretto ?

Gruß,

kostolany


----------



## choop (27. April 2005)

Hallo kostolany

letzten September kauften wir die Zug-Tickets für die Rückfahrt von Roveretto in die Schweiz in einem Reisebüro in Riva. Leider weiss nicht mehr, wie das Office hiess. Es war an einem grösseren Platz mit einer Kirche(?), aber das Touristoffice in Riva kann dir bestimmt sagen wo es TrenItalia-Tickets gibt.
Ob es vom finanziellen her besser ist, im voraus in D zu buchen oder erst in Riva, weiss ich nicht. Ich kenne die Tarifmodelle der DB nicht.
Auf jeden Fall seid ihr flexibler, wenn ihr erst in Riva/Roveretto Tickets kauft, fall's ihr euren Aufenthalt am Lago vielleicht kurzfristig noch verlägern wollt, oder es gar nicht bis an den Lago schafft (Sturz, Krank, Wetter, etc...), was wir aber alle nicht hoffen wollen!!!

Der Mitarbeiter auf dem Reisebüro sprach sogar Deutsch und wusste genau, welche Züge richtung Brenner Fahrradabteile mitführen und ob wir in Bolzano umsteigen müssen, oder nicht. Es war also alles ganz einfach.

Von einem Schaffner-Aufstand habe ich nichts gemerkt. Offensichtlich haben auch die TrenItalia langsam gemerkt, dass Biker gute Bahnkunden sind.
Wir konnten unsere Bikes auch im Bus von Riva nach Roveretto problemlos unten im Gepäckfach verstauen. Der Fahrer war uns sogar behilflich beim Einladen.


Wie gesagt, alles ganz einfach und problemlos gelaufen.

cheers, choop.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Samer (27. April 2005)

Hallo kostolany,

es ist günstiger wenn  Du in Italien  buchst, aber Du mußt dich frühzeitig um ein Ticket kümmern ( 2 - 3 tage im Voraus ) denn es nehmen nicht alle Züge Bikes mit! 
Noch einen schönen Urlaub.


----------



## PaulchenBauer (28. April 2005)

Hi,

meine Erfahrung:
- in München total falsche Auskunft bekommen (stündliche Verbindung - Fahrrad kein Problem)
- in Rovereto falsche Auskunft (in EC dürfen keine Fahrräder mitgenommen werden - Aber es gibt noch eine Verbindung, Preis 6/2004 ca. 70Euro incl. Rad)
- Ergebnis: Einer der Verbindungszüge fährt nicht am WE (es war Sa.)! Bin mit dem nächsten Zug gefahren. Durfte am Brenner bei Dunkelheit und 0° aussteigen. Kam mit einem Zug um Mitternacht in Kufstein an. Bin dann ohne Licht und bei leichten Regen "mal schnell" nach Hause gefahren. Kam tierisch gut an   !!!  es kam mein Tagesrekord zustande 170km binnen 24h.

-Lösung   : einfach eine megagroße Mülltüte und einen längeren Spanngurt mitnehmen. die Laufräder ausbauen, Lenker quer und zusammenbinden, ab in die Mülltüte und fertig ist das Gepäckstück. Da kann kein "Beamter" mehr was sagen. Bisher wurde es nur in Deutschland getestet. (Funktioniert nur bei MTB und RR)
Das hat auch den angenehmen Nebeneffekt, man kann sich die 12 Euro für das Radticket sparen  

Grüße, Georg


----------



## Pann (28. April 2005)

Wir sind im letzten Jahr (15.08.04) auch mit dem Zug nach Hause gefahren.
Ging alles Problemlos. Gebucht war nur die Fahrt von Innsbruck - Frankfurt/M.
Von Nago mit dem Bike nach Rovereto in ca. 50 min (Riva - Nago ca. 45 min.).
Am Bahnhof eine Karte bis Brenner besorgt, kostete 11,25  + Fahrrad 3,50 .
Vom Brenner, die alte Brennerstraße bis Innsbruck Hbf gerollt (geht nur bergab, ca. 1h15). In Rovereto gab es keine Probleme mit den Bikes, und dort standen ungefähr 30 Biker am Bahnhof. Haben damals den Zug um 8:36 Uhr genommen. Soweit ich weis fährt der alle 2 Stunden, näheres unter bahn.de.
Es fährt auch ein Anschlusszug vom Brenner nach Innsbruck, kenne aber keine genauen Abfahrtszeiten.

Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir helfen


----------



## schirmsel (4. Mai 2005)

hallo 

hier meine erfahrung von letztem jahr.
wir (4 pers.) hatten gar nichts reserviert, von deutschland aus.
wir kamen auf unserer tour am bahnhof in rovereto vorbei und haben uns eine fahrkarte geholt . zwei tage später ging dann unser zug.
wir nahmen den nachtzug nach münchen .mußten dann noch nach ulm-donaueschingen.

wir hatten nur eins nicht bedacht . es war freitagabend/letzter arbeitstag 
in italien und der zug war total überfüllt.
haben die fahrt im gepäckwagen ,überfüllt mit alpencrosser,dann hinter uns 
gebracht.  
hatte immerhin ca 60 euro gekostet.

hatten aber keine schlechte erfahrung mit den schaffnern.

werde es dieses jahr noch einmal versuchen . nur nicht mehr am freitag.

gruß und gutes gelingen


----------



## Daze (7. Mai 2005)

Unsere Truppe wird die Erfahrung auch erst noch sammeln müssen, aber wir haben uns Vaude Big Bags besorgt, in die wir die Räder packen. So sollte es keine Probleme geben. Die unausreichende Verfügbarkeit an Fahrradabteilen machte diese Variante für uns zur praktikabelsten. Die angebotenen Shuttlebusse sind ja nicht gerade Schnäppchen.


----------



## C.K. (7. Mai 2005)

PaulchenBauer schrieb:
			
		

> -Lösung   : einfach eine megagroße Mülltüte und einen längeren Spanngurt mitnehmen. die Laufräder ausbauen, Lenker quer und zusammenbinden, ab in die Mülltüte und fertig ist das Gepäckstück. Da kann kein "Beamter" mehr was sagen. Bisher wurde es nur in Deutschland getestet. (Funktioniert nur bei MTB und RR)
> Das hat auch den angenehmen Nebeneffekt, man kann sich die 12 Euro für das Radticket sparen
> 
> Grüße, Georg





Hast Du das im IC/ ICE getestet ???

Wo stellst Du die "Tüte" im ICE denn ab ???


----------

